# The Art of the Planted Aquarium Hannover



## Iain Sutherland (23 Sep 2011)

Has anyone been to this before??

Official website
http://www.planted-aquarium.de/index.ph ... anted.html

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/799185/The%20Ar ... er%201.pdf
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/799185/The%20Ar ... er%202.pdf


----------



## ghostsword (24 Sep 2011)

I am going in 2012. From the pictures and attendance is looks like a good event to go to. 


.


----------

